
Westboro Baptist Church, Wikileaks Troll Steve Jobs' Death - evo_9
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/113525-Westboro-Baptist-Church-Wikileaks-Troll-Steve-Jobs-Death
======
LeafStorm
I am absolutely unsurprised that Westboro is doing this. Nothing they have
done has ever suggested that they possess an ounce of logic, or reading
comprehension.

------
stfu
Assange's type of humour makes me almost suspect that he is a resident scholar
at the B section of channel four.

------
bcl
Don't feed the trolls.

~~~
hsmyers
There are a variety of useful things you can feed trolls, rat poison comes to
mind almost immediately...

